# Ratings from RV.org



## Gellins (Aug 5, 2006)

:question: Does anyone have an opinion on the ratings found in the RV.org software?  My husband and I are researching brands and models of fifth-wheels and motor coaches, trying to get all the information we can before we buy and a dealer recommended this book (now on CD) to us.  We have ordered it but in the mean time, two other dealers have said things like "Oh, they don't like anybody" and "Don't trust everything they say".  What is your experience with these ratings?  One thing in particular that is on their web site is that fifth-wheels are safer than motor homes, but just today a dealer said that wasn't true.  Too much advice and our heads are spinning.
Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 5, 2006)

Re: Ratings from RV.org

Sounds like too many cooks in the kitchen to me.  I made a State Trooper mad the other day when I told him too much was left up to the "officer on the scene" opinion.  I said "Ask 10 troopers the same question and you will get 12 different answers".  What I am trying to say is everyone has their opinion, and to the most part, you won't change their minds.I will say the fifth wheel is safer than a towed behind trailer.  The hitch is stronger, the truck has more control because of where the hitch is located and usually the truck is heavier than most towing vehicles.  A fifth wheel will not sway like a trailer either, again because of all the same reasons.  I will not go so far to say they are safer than motor homes.  Others here, who have experience with motor homes with have their opinions.Personally, being a dealer, I have not heard of the CD you are asking about.  I will go that site and maybe check back later.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2006)

Re: Ratings from RV.org

Gellins, I am not a fan of the ratings of publishers even though all the info you can get will help you in your decision.  I would much rather get info from fellow campers that have been there done that.  Most dealer salespeople will tell you what they think you want to hear, GTS is an exception.  He is a dealer and has been very honest IMO here on the forum with his advice.  I have had pop ups, tents, converted bus, tad alongs, 5th wheel and now a MH.  None of them is any safer than the driver.  I agree with GTS on the fiver being the best tow but I would never, well never say never, go back from the MH.  Love to drive it and setting up is a breeze.  Only you can make the final decision of which is best for your needs.  Shucks, you'll probably be trading again in a couple years anyway.  just have to have them new gadgets


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 6, 2006)

RE: Ratings from RV.org

Chelse, thank goodness my 5'er is paid for and too old to get anything out of it.  You have me almost convinced to trade it on a Motorhome.  Oh drat,  I'd have to give up my Dodge Diesel PU.  Well maybe I could tow it behind the Diesel Pusher.  Although those big Diesel Pullers look pretty sexy.

Gellins, if you get a chance try to take tours of some of the manufacturers facilities to see how the different brands are constructed.  it's quite eye opening.  Also check out the differnt brands on the internet.  The manufacturers provide useful information concerning floor plans and construction techniques.  Most of the commercial magazines do not provide any useful information because they can't afford to make the advertisers mad.  good luck.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2006)

RE: Ratings from RV.org



Does anyone have an opinion on the ratings found in the RV.org software? 

What you are referencing is the RV Consumer Group, which is the only organization that rates RVs that does not accept any money from the RV industry, in any form. They are a non-profit organization, dedicated to education of RV owners and buyers. The ratings are done by volunteers who are trained by the organization and who are paid expense money only. The organization is well known for their very tough rating system and they are well liked by only a few dealers and manufacturers, because of the tough ratings. I would bet you that if you get that CD you will find that the dealer who suggested it has good ratings on his product and the other two have poor ones. They also do a great deal to educate you on how to rate an RV and what to look at and for. They are a great organization. You will see a lot about them if you visit the Escapees RV club forums.


----------

